# Raising TT Bars - Modern trend?



## grellboy (21 Mar 2019)

Watching the Tirreno Adriatico TT the other day I was struck by the position of the TT Bars. Every rider seemed to have several spacers underneath the bars to raise them several inches. In the not too distant past, bars being used without these spacers seemed more common, the idea being lower equals more aero. Whilst comfort is a factor, that Tirreno TT was only 12 minutes long. So why not so low these days? Included below for reference and comparison is T-A winner Victor Campenaerts and Fabian Cancelled a from 2014.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (21 Mar 2019)

Trainer Road has a couple of podcasts where they set their bikes, their clothes/helmets and their positions up in a tunnel and research aero gains. It was fascinating. One thing they work on, is not just the best aero position in a static position, but how powerful they are in totality when actually riding.

Being absolutely aero isn’t always that powerful. It’s all about who gets over the line quickest.


----------



## cyberknight (21 Mar 2019)

looking at both pictures the 1st looks more aero even though its higher as the arms are closer to the body , less overall wind resistance.


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Mar 2019)

I think @cyberknight has it bang on, less frontal area with the higher bars meaning actually more aero.


----------

